# CUBASE SX - Wie bekomme ich meine DrumLines in den AudioMixdown?



## Bunsenbrenner (23. Juli 2004)

Hallihallo!
Ich beschäftige mich nun schon seit geraumer Zeit mit der DrumMachine des Cubase SX Programmes (lm-7) und habe bereits einige DrumLines für meine Songs erstellt. Allerdings fehlen diese Spuren dann hinterher beim AudioMixdown und lassen sich somit nicht auf CD brennen. Wie bekomme ich also nun die DrumSpur in den AudioMixdown?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (26. Juli 2004)

Datei > Exportieren > Audio Mixdown
und der Linke / Rechte Locator sollten den Loop einschließen.
zudem noch drauf achten das die Spuren nicht Stumm gestellt sind und ausgabe gerät wählen.

Dan solltest du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Bunsenbrenner (9. August 2004)

Danke für den Tip, DeeJay! Jedoch funktioniert die Sache immernoch nicht so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Bei mir stand als Output Gerät  "Microsoft MIDI Mapper" welchen ich dann durch den Im 7 ersetzt habe. Jetzt habe ich zwar ein Schlagzeug im Mixdown, allerdings klingt dieses sehr eigenartig (die BaseDrum ist so gut wie garnicht zu hören, alles klingt sehr blechern und weit weg) und ist viel zu leise (habe die Spur bereits auf maximale Lautstärke gestellt). Es muß da doch eine Möglichkeit geben. Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet noch mit der älteren CuBase Version VST und hat keinerlei Probleme, seine MIDI Drum Lines zu brennen. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (9. August 2004)

Falsche Konfiguration können ebenfals ein grund sein.

zusätzlich solltest du den  Programm internen mixer benutzen und die Kompresion nicht vergessen.
Bei einer guten Musik Produktion ist der Kompressor dein begleiter.


----------

